# Pineapple Express



## burnin1 (May 18, 2016)

I think I may try this one in a few months.
------------------------------------------------






*Pineapple Express Marijuana Strain Review *

By Monterey Bud on May 18, 2016 

*The Scoop: *When Seth Rogen and James Franco fired up Sonys 2008 cult classic * Pineapple Express  *it cultivated a fictitious star-crossed strain that first blazed its way into theaters  then dispensaries. Over the past 8 years, cultivators and breeders alike have sought to procreate the Holy Grail of _Hollyweed_. Crossing Trainwreck & Hawaiian, the most pervasive cut of the Sativa-heavy Pineapple Express, for their own amusement.

*The Result: *As Saul Said, Its almost a shame to smoke it. Its like killing a unicorn  with, like, a bomb.

*Type: *Sativa-Dominant Hybrid

*Also Known As: *Seth Token

*Genetics: *Trainwreck & Hawaiian (phenotype: Sour Diesel rumored in some cuts)

*Origin: *Hawaii, the Big Screen, Hollywood Hollyweed!

*Stoned Meter: *9

*Average THC: *19.6%

*Awards: *2nd Place Non-Solvent Hash  Pineapple Express Bubble Hash in 2012 NW Leaf Concentrates Cup. (Side note: While James Franco did win stoner of the year in `08, he admittedly refrains from firing up.)

*Strain Profile: *Equal parts Trainwreck and Hawaiian, with the occasional Sour Diesel cut thrown in for good measure, most versions of *Pineapple Express* will likely retain their own unique characteristics.

*Appearance: *Similar in appearance to one of her fast-track parents,* Pineapple Express *bears a striking resemblance to *Trainwreck*. Laced in trichomes with prominent hues of lime-like yellow, these flowers radiate a bright green, near fluorescent shine. Provided its your lucky day, you might even get a nug that looks like a pineapple in your sack.

*Consistency:* Like butter, *Pineapple Express* breaks apart easily by hand and her shredded flower makes for a tasty blunt. For those in search of a more symmetrically burning joint, I would suggest trying a grinder.

*Scent: *Boasting a terpene-rich profile of tropical fruit, the Pineapple Express aroma has its own therapeutic value. Relaxing, inviting, and ready to please, just a whiff of this strain makes the mind spin with ecstasy.

*Taste: Pineapple Express *smacks of Lemon Meringue Pie with a hint of pineapple frosting. Strong yet sweet, with a flavorful citrus exhale.

*Effect: *A perfect early morning surf strain, the *Pineapple Express *high inspires most. Similar to a cup of high-octane coffee, this genetic mashup makes a great wake and bake cheerleader.

*Strain Background:* Weve covered its lore and namesake, and with great renown comes great risk. If a grower has an uppity, Hawaiian strain, hell market and sell it as *Pineapple Express* for obvious reasons. 

Unfortunately, this means no cut of Pineapple Express will be the same as the other. On the bright side, odds are, if the grower knows whats good for him, he wont name this baby after Hollywoods most legendary stoners if he knows whats good for him.

*Growth and Seed Info:*

*Pros: *From the dispensary standpoint,Pineapple Express sells.

*Cons: *From the consumer standpoint, its often imitated. (Suggestion: Ask to see test results, look at terpenes)

*Known Phenotypes: *Short. Stout. Sticky.

*Original Breeder: *G13 Labs


*Current Breeder: *G13 Labs

*Seed Bank of Choice: *Seedmine/Herbies Head Shop

*Flowering Time: *52-62 Days

*Flowering Type: *Fast flowering. Autoflowering.

*Growth Height: *100-200 cm (?)

*Expected Yield: *High

*Breeder Quote/Advice: *For the above-noted reasons, be extremely wary of seed banks selling *Pineapple Express *and make sure you read reviews and double check your references. But if you can get your hands on it, its a keeper!

*Related Strains: *Hawaiian, G13  Sour Diesel, Pineapple Kush

*Family: *Fruity

http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/05/pineapple-express-marijuana-strain-review/


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 18, 2016)

G-13 Labs PEx seeds are a pineapple pheno of C99 reversed to make fem seeds...  Ive grown at least 6 from seed and there is 100% no way Sour D is in there anywhere...  all short and stocky and done 9 weeks max...


----------



## vostok (Jun 5, 2016)

Gee.. the Pineapple Express,

 I know of is named after a meteorological event like a north wind 

rather than named after a movie 

which precedes the movie by 5 years ...lol

good luck


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't know what its genetics are, but I know I like it.  Yes, vostik, weather too. Hawaii? ;~)


Hi Jaam.:48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 7, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Jaam.:48:



Hey Rosie hope all is well out your way...  :48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 8, 2016)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> G-13 Labs PEx seeds are a pineapple pheno of C99 reversed to make fem seeds...  Ive grown at least 6 from seed and there is 100% no way Sour D is in there anywhere...  all short and stocky and done 9 weeks max...



Like JAAM said, this has also been my experience with G13's  PEX. But like Rose said I still like it.

Hi Rose and Jaam.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2016)

Dman!  Dam, how are you doning buddy?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2016)

Dman!, i think of you often. nice to see you.  tell us what your doing lately.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 10, 2016)

Dman1234 said:


> Like JAAM said, this has also been my experience with G13's  PEX. But like Rose said I still like it.
> 
> Hi Rose and Jaam.



What up D?  long time man...   :48:


----------

